# Computers are more evil than cats



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

This is just to let folks know that knowledge is no protection against issues with computers.

A month or more back, I left one of my computers that was a home server running overnight. Even though it was properly protected through an APC UPS with phone protection, a power glitch got through and the motherboard was toast. It was an older computer worth less than $100, no big deal I thought. (I know better than to skip using the Tripplite isotels, but burned those up with a wonky generator)

I took Nevada's advice and looked on ebay for an inexpensive laptop that could be used to replace the home server. Found a nice HPC6400 with the basic stuff I wanted for hardware on it. Ordered it, but it didn't come with battery or power adapter so I had to order those separately. 

Pause for the usual shipping delays plus delays from ice and snow storms. 

The power supply arrives and instead of the needed connector, it has one of the wrong gender. That meant I couldn't test the laptop. The vendor returned my money and I went to another vendor off ebay, making sure to specify again the make and model and required plug.

Pause for the usual shipping delays plus delays from ice and snow storms. 

Got the correct adapter, plugged stuff up and within ten minutes it was obvious that the computer was having display and processing issues. Contacted seller, sent it back. 

Pause for the usual shipping delays plus delays from ice and snow storms. 

Yep, broken, whaddaya wanna do. Selected another, since I already had power supply and battery. 

Pause for the usual shipping delays plus delays from ice and snow storms. 

Replacement arrived this AM. Fedex had punctured the box, the bottom of the laptop was cracked, and the screen image destroyed. With any luck, I might get a replacement that works before summer.

In the meantime, two mice have decided to fail in different ways, so until I get to town I use one for certain tasks, and the other for the tasks it can't cope with.

On top of that, I have a customer needing a replacement computer and the one I had in stock turned out to have a bad hard drive AND be scrap on top of that.

AND one of my IP security cams blew a power supply (replaced) and appears to want random complete unplug and restart resets.

AND my multifunction laser printer has taken to overheating and failing to print legibly

AND my other laser may be developing a feed roller problem

I think I may unplug all of the offending equipment, line it up on the deck with a clear view of the target range, select one, and execute it without benefit of blindfold. I'll then take the others inside after a verbal warning, and see which ones straighten up and fly right.

Have I mentioned I hate computers?


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

You really want to see some evil, try letting your cat near your computer!
View attachment 23778


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

My sympathy goes out to you. Especially the part about "pause for shipping and delays".


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

With all the other stresses of modern life, electronics may just be the straw that breaks the camels back. I tried to go a week with out turning this thing on but it finally won. They should come with an addiction warning sticker.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was just asking my wife the other day, why can't everything all just work at once... I get so tired of always having to spend a fortune in time trying to make a simple fix, that never ends up simple in the long run..

So... just say hi to Murphy and try to carry on...


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

gweny said:


> You really want to see some evil, try letting your cat near your computer!


Claudia, our grey 7-year-old cat, loves to curl up on the laptop keyboard. One good reason to have an desktop rather than a laptop, along with the bigger screen. She has logged some interesting ham radio stations if that program is running.

Peg


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Claudia, our grey 7-year-old cat, loves to curl up on the laptop keyboard. One good reason to have an desktop rather than a laptop, along with the bigger screen. She has logged some interesting ham radio stations if that program is running.
> 
> Peg


Lol! Mine like to jump in on video games when we get up for a minute. I'll come back from the bathroom and find my character dead, dying, or just doing something weird. I had a cat email my dad once too. He was scratching his head for days over that one! Lol


----------

